# Quote from Sky News



## doug (May 9, 2002)

"Umm Qasr is a city similar to Southampton," UK defence minister Geoff
Hoon said in The Commons yesterday.
"He's either never been to Southampton, or he's never been to Umm
Qasr"
says a British Squaddie patrolling Umm Qasr.
Another soldier added: "There's no beer, no prostitutes and people are
shooting at us. It's more like Portsmouth."


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

About right.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2003)

lol


----------

